# Color of table top



## kmcbride21 (Nov 12, 2009)

I am still in the process of building my router table. This is taking much longer than I anticipated, but that is due to not having enough time to devote to working on it and my lack of experience. No problem, though. I am still enjoying the process. 

It is now time for me to build my top. I am using two sheets of 3/4 MDF, covered on both sides by laminate. My plan at this time is to laminate the bottom sheet, securing it with contact cement, then attaching that to the carcass using recessed screws, add the second layer of MDF followed by contact cementing the top layer of laminate.

My current question is: what color is recommended for the laminate? Logic would suggest it should be white, giving the best view. However, that would be quite boring.

Thank you for the input.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Keith


It can be anything you want to use from the far out to the plain white..but I will note MDF doesn't like screws put in it,the screws will lift the wood up at that point,,think about drilling the holes out so the screw can go in clean and use flat head screws and then put laminate over them ..


We have one member ( Harry )that likes Pink and Orange ,so to say it can be anything you want.. 


=======



kmcbride21 said:


> I am still in the process of building my router table. This is taking much longer than I anticipated, but that is due to not having enough time to devote to working on it and my lack of experience. No problem, though. I am still enjoying the process.
> 
> It is now time for me to build my top. I am using two sheets of 3/4 MDF, covered on both sides by l.aminate My plan at this time is to laminate the bottom sheet, securing it with contact cement, then attaching that to the carcass using recessed screws, add the second layer of MDF followed by contact cementing the top layer of laminate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Mine is blue, to contrast with the gold of the Incra Ultra, with cream ash edging. It does not really matter does it? Hitachi chose green for their power tools as it was a relaxing colour. Dewalt chose yellow so the tools would show up on site amidst the shavings and materials. Elu was gray...CMT and Triton orange, etc. If you have a choice choose. If not use!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You can go with whatever you like!

Mine is black w/a brown/gold grain pattern. It might sound like it'd make the wood hard to see, but the converse is true. I've attached a picture.


----------



## Astrowood (Jul 19, 2008)

Mine is green. The color was not that important to me as the texture of the surface. I choose a surface with the texture similar to a golf ball to keep the friction down. Works great for me.


----------



## kmcbride21 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I will have to see what my choices are. I'm assuming I will be limited to what I can find in sheets at Lowes or Home Depot.

Thanks for the tip on the MDF & screws. I hadn't considered that.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Keith...

you're not limited to what is available at HD or Lowes... check the phonebook for local cabinet shops or do a web search.....lots of choices...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Another idea... my wood supplier caters to custom cabinetmakers. Last time I was in there I asked them and they told me they could get full sheets in about 100 patterns locally (the Formica wholesaler only sells to cabinet shops, charge sales) so I picket out what I wanted and paid the wood shop. They gave me one of their purchase orders and I stopped by and picked up the laminate. It was a bit of extra work but I ended up with Formica (which I knew was good quality) and was able to choose just what I wanted for the pattern. If this doesn't work, a cabinet shop may do this for you, if you talk nice to them.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

A light colored laminate makes it possible to make pencil marks, and actually see them.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

/\


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

+ one on Mikes post, i like a light laminate also!

but if you end up with something dark, you can always put blue painters tape on them to make a mark.

but i would avoid dark if there was anyway!


----------

